# questions about angels breeding



## th3g0t0guy (Jul 9, 2009)

hi everyone,


1. when the angels breed if there are still white eggs when the clear eggs turn into wigglers will the white eggs kill the wigglers?
2. will the wigglers eat the white eggs if they dont kill them
and i pretty much no everything else i need to so ty....


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

The white eggs have developed a fungus because they were not fertilized and did not develop naturally. That is normal. The wigglers will not eat the bad eggs. Just leave it all alone. When the wigglers become free swimming they will not be harmed by the bad eggs. Keep your water clean with water changes.


----------



## th3g0t0guy (Jul 9, 2009)

ron v said:


> The white eggs have developed a fungus because they were not fertilized and did not develop naturally. That is normal. The wigglers will not eat the bad eggs. Just leave it all alone. When the wigglers become free swimming they will not be harmed by the bad eggs. Keep your water clean with water changes.


ty very much i appreciate the help but the white eggs wont hurt the clear ones right and should i leave the lights on all night???? tyvm


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Don't leave the lights on all night. Fish need a photoperiod, and cannot sleep with lights on.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Goto, there is a danger of the fungus spreading to the good eggs. But there is not a lot you can do about it. Just hope for the best. There are anti fungal meds but sometimes I'm afraid they do more harm than good. If it will make you feel better. It is not uncommon and usually some of the babys will make it. If not, leave your spawning pair alone and they will probably spawn again in 2-3 weeks. Good luck.


----------



## th3g0t0guy (Jul 9, 2009)

kk tyvm for all the help


----------



## th3g0t0guy (Jul 9, 2009)

so it hit the 2 day mark and i have got wigglers...the mom moved all of the wigglers from the leaf they were originally on to a new leaf to get them away from the unfertilized egss wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhooooooooooooo
lets hope for free swimmers =)


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Great news... Moms are smart like that!


----------



## th3g0t0guy (Jul 9, 2009)

yep yes they are


----------



## Cichlid1000 (Nov 3, 2008)

great work on ur first bucnh of angels!
any pics or r they still to small?


----------



## th3g0t0guy (Jul 9, 2009)

no pics unfotunatley the first and second batch didnt make it but now im on the third batch with no other fish in the tank and i have about 200 freeswimmers!!!!!!!!!!!get pics posted soon.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

congratulations kid...awesome job...have you picked up any fry food yet?


----------



## th3g0t0guy (Jul 9, 2009)

srry guys i play football now with school and i have like no spare time anymore... um....that batch didnt make it for more than a week...and yes i have food....um what else.hi everyone!!and ty for all of the help.


----------

